
How to Read in the Age of the Smartphone - arthurofbabylon
https://medium.com/@arthurofbabylon/how-to-read-in-the-age-of-the-smartphone-4886f28eee63
======
arthurofbabylon
In gist:

1\. Use a reading list

2\. Choose your setting

3\. Use the dictionary to look up unfamiliar/ambiguous words

4\. Talk about it

5\. Follow journalists

6\. Read less, be picky

